# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  Bán nhà phố kinh doanh Vạn Phúc Hà Đông 60m2 x 5 tầng

## tuanphland12

Chính chủ cần bán căn nhà phố thương mại 24H Vạn Phúc, diện tích 60m2, mặt tiền 5m, hướng Đông Nam, nhà xây thô và hoàn thiện ngoài 4 tầng nổi + 1 tầng hầm có thiết kế khu vực nắp thang máy, trước nhà là đường Tố Hữu rộng 42m

Căn nhà thuộc dãy B3 thuộc dự án shophouse 24H Vạn Phúc, do Hải Phát làm chủ đầu tư và xây dựng. Dự án trải dài 800m cả 2 bên đường Tố Hữu, chạy từ ngã 4 Vạn Phúc về Hà Nội. Hiện tại dự án đã bàn giao và đi vào hoạt động kinh doanh thương mại.

Do nằm trên mặt đường Tố Hữu Rộng 42m nên thuận tiện làm: Ngân hàng, showroom, nhà hàng, thời trang, vườn bia, trưng bày sản phẩm, spa, salon tóc, hàng xách tay, cửa hàng tiêu dùng, tiện ích...

GIÁ BÁN THỎA THUẬN

LIÊN HỆ MR TUẤN: 0904.710.30

----------

